# Using self-rising flour



## lov2cook (Apr 30, 2005)

hi, can someone help me. i want to make pizza dough but all i have is self-rising flour and of couse yeast. any ideas.
thanks to all


----------



## Haggis (May 2, 2005)

I would not recommend using self-rising flour and yeast together, the two do not go well together. SR flour already contains chemical leaveners, while yeast is of course, an organic leavener.

I would be more inclined to make the base simply out of the flour and skip the yeast. Of course this isn't a real pizza base but what else can you do?


----------



## TheBaker (May 2, 2005)

To make a perfect pizza, you have to use a strong bread flour

bought in any supermarket... I make lots of pizza's and each time they are good, fresh yeast is the best to use, again this can be got in the supermarket,to make an 8-10 inch pizza you will need 250grams of flour 5 grams of salt 8 grams of yeast,
8 grams of sugar, enough water to make a stiff dough...
cook on 220 c; 
I hope this is of help to you, let me know if you need any more help
regards Viv....


----------



## licia (May 2, 2005)

Do you weigh all these ingredients or is there a measuring cup/spoon system for that?


----------



## TheBaker (May 2, 2005)

I use scales, to get the best measurements, but you can use teaspoons for the salt , sugar, and yeast, 1 teaspoon equals 5 grams approx; but you are best to weigh with scales..

If you cannot weigh a small ammount on your scales, then weigh say 25 grams and divide 
it into 5 portions, 1 portion being 5grams ...come back if this is not clear to you..

happy cooking
VIV


----------



## HanArt (May 2, 2005)

Viv, I use bread or all-purpose flour when I make pizza. If I make a focaccia dough for pizza I use bread flour, but usually just AP for regular pizza dough.


----------



## TheBaker (May 4, 2005)

Usually focaccia dough has olive oil in the mix, whereas pizza dough does not, to get a really good pizza dough , the strong bread flour is the best, my son is a bread baker so I have it on good authority !! but what ever works for you is O.K.
all the best
Viv...


----------



## TheBaker (May 4, 2005)

When I was in Florida 10 years ago I had some delicious corn bread, any one got a good 
recipe they wish to share with me ?
Thank's
VIV...


----------



## crewsk (May 4, 2005)

Viv, this is the cornbread recipe I use all the time. Also, if you go to the Breads forum & do a serch for cornbread, you will find a lot of good ones there.

2C self rising corn meal mix
1 1/4C. whole milk
1 egg
1/4C. all purpose flour

Preheat oven to 400F. Measure out 1/4C shortening into an 8 inch cast iron skillet. Place skillet containong shortening into the hot oven for 5 minutes. Crack egg into a mixing bowl, add milk & beat until egg is throughly incorporated with the milk. Add corn meal mix & flour, mix until smooth. Remove hot skillet from oven & pour melted shortening into batter. Mix until shortening is throughly incorperated into batter. Pour batter into hot skillet & bake 25-30 minutes or until done.


----------



## TheBaker (May 6, 2005)

Thank-you for the corn bread recipe, it looks easy to make, I'm gonna give it a go this weekend, 
Thank's again
Viv...


----------

